# Disrupt the imf/world bank meetings spring 2011



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Feb 19, 2011)

On April 16, 2000 upward of 20,000 anti-globalization protesters descended on Washington, DC to resist the destructive neoliberal policies of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank. On the heels of the stunning victory in Seattle on N30, hopes were high that the A16 demo would shut down the meetings and once again show the world the power of bottom-up, horizontal resistance.

A16 didnâ€™t turn out to be another Seattle, but the worldwide struggle against neoliberalism was largely successful nonetheless. The relentless pressure of mass demonstrations at every summit meeting, coupled with ever more militant resistance from the residents of the affected countries, left the so-called Washington consensus in ruins. IMF capitalization plummeted in the following years as more and more poor nations opted out of the financial straightjacket of exorbitant interest rates and austerity measures demanded of IMF loan recipients.

Today, the tentacles of neoliberalism are encircling previously exempt populations in Europe and the US, as international bankers demand their speculative losses be made good by people already on the verge of
destitution. In countries like Greece and Latvia, massive cuts in social services are forcing millions into poverty, in order to repay the IMF the billions that went to bailing out casino capitalists. In other countries,
like the US, neoliberals wreak their havoc without middlemen, but the results are the same. Here in Washington, DC, home of the IMF and World Bank, school budgets are being slashed, homeless shelters closed, city employees laid off, and Metro fares raised, all to make up budget shortfalls caused by rescuing multi-billion dollar banks from their own greed and stupidity. DC is also the target of an invasion by Wal-Mart, who plans to open four stores here in 2012. This is the same Wal-Mart that received millions from the World Bank for energy projects in Haiti and Mexico.

The rest of the world is not taking this lying down. In Greece, strikes and protests are near daily occurrences, to the point that the economic disruption may be costing the government more money than they save through austerity measures. Students in England have rioted in response to tuition hikes, destroying the lobby of the Conservative* party headquarters and attacking Prince Charlesâ€™ car â€“ with him inside it. A spontaneous, leaderless revolt in Tunisia has driven one president into exile, and the transition government is already falling apart.

Here in the US we live at the heart of the capitalist empire. More than any other people in the world, we have the opportunity, and the responsibility, to derail the imperial machine. This year the IMF and World Bank will once again begin their spring meetings on April 16. The IMF Resistance Network invites all enemies of neoliberal capitalism to join us in the streets of DC to fight for a just and free world.

* The previous version of this call mistakenly stated that it was the Liberal Democratic party headquarters.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Late 2009 and 2010 saw many good street protests either by or strongly affiliated with anarchists. Between local issues and summit mobilizations, our movement has shown its strength all over North America. The anti-G20 mobilization in Pittsburgh was one of the most successful US anarchist mobilizations in some time. Both the anti-Olympic and anti-G20 mobilizations in Canada had strong presences from the United States. May Day 2010 saw many anarchist actions in a number of different states. Countless local issues have been confronted all over America. Our movement continues to gain momentum. Our confidence is building. We've shown that we can strike anywhere and everywhere. We've shown that it's easy to attack the state and capitalism. Anyone can do it.
2011 is here, and we know everyone wants to keep this up. These demonstrations need to grow. The IMF and World Bank, two of the major perpetrators of economic and ecological devastation around the world, are meeting in DC this April. It is time for us to swarm another city to do what we do best! The United States alone has the ability
to veto any decision made by the IMF. Our government is mainly responsible for the atrocities financed by the IMF and the World Bank.


This is a call for a strong, fierce anti-capitalist/
anti-authoritarian bloc against the IMF/World Bank meetings, April
15-17 in Washington DC - mass direct action in the home of these
institutions. Bring your flags, banners, shields, helmets, masks, and
most importantly, bring your revolutionary spirit! See you in the
streets!


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Feb 19, 2011)

by the way I will be heading down from PA and will most likely be able to pick at least one person up on the way down to DC if anyone is in need.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Feb 19, 2011)

Capitalism, no thanks.
We'll burn your fucking banks.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in NY and I want to go, if I could get a ride that would be rad but otherwise I'll prolly hitch down or something


----------



## MrsaDeath (Feb 24, 2011)

werd.


----------



## TN1989 (Feb 28, 2011)

anybody headed from the south? i will definitely be there.


----------



## treatment (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got to Baltimore with my three friends and we're planning to hitch into dc tomorrow. See y'all there.


----------



## your mom (Apr 13, 2011)

waste of time. you just get pepper sprayed, hit on the head with a baton, and your name in a database. save yourself for something that will actually make a difference.


----------



## Otto the anarchist (May 10, 2011)

Yo - His Hero is Gone - Wish I had joined this site earlier I need a ride. It was a good time despite the rain and me getting a small case of hypothermia.


----------



## ericafuckyea (May 11, 2011)

me and my friend eric were there. wish more people had come. lets try and get it together next year. its kinda easy for delegates and passersby to ignore 70 or so anarchists in the rain half-assedly chanting. at least no one got hurt.


----------



## Otto the anarchist (May 11, 2011)

I douno if you were thaere when we convinced 500+ people from power shift to go with us after their rainforents action network lame protest to march to the IMF/World Bank. That was cool. But I agree I'll be trying to rally up a lot more noise about the next convergence.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Sep 28, 2011)

no i wasnt there because the mta there wouldnt let me on the train with my 'service dog' and i didnt know where everyone went, lol.


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh hell yeah, let me get my bullshit anarcho rhetoric, my finest anti-system sign, and my totally cool bandana! Together we'll crush the state LOL and when nothing of value happens (besides polarizing myself and my ideology because all the news is going to show is a bunch of punks in black clothes yelling) we can all meet up here or in the local catch out spot and get drunk and go to sleep happy because we've made a difference!

I love demos!


----------

